# What is your cash crop?



## RevWC

When SHTF :shtf: what is your cash crop? What do you have that you can barter with to fulfill your needs?


----------



## Emerald

I grow and save seeds for many vegetables that are hardy and heirloom and grow well in our area.
I also have a couple hundred sewing needles and about 100 extra fish hooks and some extra line stored. 
You can make fun all ya want but when you can't just stop by the store and pick up a new shirt/socks/undies etc.. needles and thread will be like gold and being surrounded by rivers and lakes here fish hooks will be a very nice barter and small enuf for easy trades. 
I am also hoping that my knowledge in wild forage and other things like how to dry and store things like our families did just a few decades ago will come into play..


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake

Pot.
And I am a hell of a mechanic


----------



## Davarm

Well heck Emerald, I'm a grandpa and I have a hundred sewing needles, thread, fish hooks and fishing line, i'm not gonna laugh.

I save seeds, when no one has fresh fruits and veggies, we will and it wont be long before the trade opportunities abound. We looked ahead to bartering and stockpiled enough sugar to make hundreds of quart jars of preserves and planted the fruit trees needed for it. 

When all the stores close down or only have the barest of minimums, people will still want something sweet to put on the toast they may be lucky enough to have. In nature, some of the most sought after foods(by animals and humans alike) are sugars, fats, proteins and carbs. If you have a supply of any of those, people will be willing to trade with you.

We live within a mile of one of the major Texas rivers(Brazos), fishing tackle will be at a premium with all the people that fish in it.


----------



## gypsysue

My cash "crop" would be raspberries from my thousands of plants, and Birch syrup (like maple syrup, but from birch trees). My stocked-up barter goods will center around things like baby bottles/nipples and plastic pants! It'll be a niche market, for sure, but one that people with babies and toddlers will be grateful for!


----------



## Davarm

gypsysue said:


> My cash "crop" would be raspberries from my thousands of plants, and Birch syrup (like maple syrup, but from birch trees). My stocked-up barter goods will center around things like baby bottles/nipples and plastic pants! It'll be a niche market, for sure, but one that people with babies and toddlers will be grateful for!


Plastic pants, for diapers? I have not seen or even thought of those since my little sister was in diapers(before disposable diapers came out). If you think about it they WOULD be items of great value when someone is no longer able to go to Wally World and pick up a box of Pampers.:congrat::congrat:


----------



## JustCliff

Firewood
Chickens and eggs
Plants from the greenhouse


----------



## Jezcruzen

Consultant.


----------



## UncleJoe

Gardening knowledge and plenty of tools to do it that wouldn't require petro to get it done.
The ability to maintain and sharpen hand tools.


----------



## The_Blob

As always, it depends on which :shtf: event happens, and to what extent.

I have different plans for many scenarios, and some where the 'plan' is "pray... and enjoy the ring-side seat"


----------



## gypsysue

Davarm said:


> Plastic pants, for diapers? I have not seen or even thought of those since my little sister was in diapers(before disposable diapers came out). If you think about it they WOULD be items of great value when someone is no longer able to go to Wally World and pick up a box of Pampers.:congrat::congrat:


Cloth diapers and plastic pants are making a comeback. All the stores like Target and Wally are carrying them again now. For years I couldn't even find diaper pins, and now in the last year they all sell them againl. Diaper pins, that's something else I'm going to stock up a bucketfull of. It'll be a limited market but I'll be the Queen of it! 

We're raising a grandson that is 14 months old now, and we've been using the cloth/plastic pants for economic reasons. That's what got me thinking about things like that, and bottles/nipples. Diapers can be made out of any cloth, so I'm not storing those.


----------



## AlabamaGal

Cash crop? None, really. If things are that bad I don't want your cash. Nor am I going to spend money storing things I don't need, will never need and only hypothetically could be traded in some hypothetical scenario. I don't store perishables like seeds unless I am pretty sure I am going to use them, but I do save seeds from my own crops.

Now barter crop -- that's a different story. I give away a lot more food from my land than I eat. Plus, I have skillz. And books and working infrastructure and am plugged into to the local farming community. A hookup on where you can get a side of pork might be as good as gold if things get really dreadful in a way although I doubt they'll get quite that bad.

Short of massive return-to-the-dark-ages-complete-anarachy collapse, I will probably remain employed until the bitter end. I'd rather retire early (like NOW) and live simply but it just doesn't seem wise this decade to leave a well paying job that is funding my prepper projects.


----------



## Emerald

gypsysue said:


> My cash "crop" would be raspberries from my thousands of plants, and Birch syrup (like maple syrup, but from birch trees). My stocked-up barter goods will center around things like baby bottles/nipples and plastic pants! It'll be a niche market, for sure, but one that people with babies and toddlers will be grateful for!


You know how raspberry plants throw out tons of those little babies all over.. well I pulled a few when small and dried them down for raspberry leaf tea.. it tastes pretty good.. and is great for muscle aches. so this year when they start popping up all over the yard I am going to pull them, trim the ends bit and dry as much as I can.. it does remind me of green tea with just a touch of bitter(which I like) and if I dry a few berries with it and some of the mints and chamomile it should make a nice tea.
plus digging up a few an trading would be good.

@AlabamaGal I only save seed from stuff I grow and eat.. not stupid enuf to buy those lame seed vault/survival seeds and expect them to grow.
I sew a lot and also help out with the high school drama club teaching students how to sew and so I do use tons of needles. and I have to say.. most of the flat packets of needles I have put back are smaller than an envelop and hold 75 needles of varying sizes.. got them .50cents each and they take up much less room than you would think and not a huge deal to store right in my sewing machine cabinet drawers.
The fish hooks were also a clearance deal and well.. I tend to lose a hook or two if not more every summer while fishing so it is not like I won't be able to go thru them myself.
Lucky for me I live in a very small but well mixed farming area.. from apple/cherry/peach orchards to small pig farmers and buffalo and cow/milk farms.. all within maybe 10 miles of my home.. doesn't hurt that I know most of these folks by going to school with them. I can truly see a really good barter/trade little community forming around here.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger

This is an interesting question and one that really depends on what the scenario is. I do not believe we will have a global SHTF scenario in my lifetime but instead some smaller issues and certainly some monetary issues around devaluation etc. With that in mind all of my prepping has to do with increasing my happiness while also preparing me for most issues that fall outside of total systemic world collapse. For example I like fruit and nuts, I also like being out doors, and I also like both observing and hunting game. By heavily planting my farm with fruit and nut trees, and working to significantly increase my overall land productivity using permaculture, I have gained an abundance of fresh fruit and nuts, get to work outside more, and have way more game animals. The major upside is I now have more fruit and nuts than I could feed two armies so if something bad happens I have food for me and multiple cash crops. Another example is taking advantage of time vs money (I like money by the way). Much like AG most of what I do, outside of my recreation time, is designed to increase my value to a prospective employer. By doing this I maximize my income so that I can do the projects now (this also makes me happy) that will lead to my comfort in old age or in a SHTF situation. The extra money I make shortens the time it takes me to do my prepping projects and by fulfilling both, if bad things don't happen, I have not wasted any money as my retirement will be easier. The best part about this is that if something bad does happen I will have the means to employ many others who were not prepared in doing my labor thus increasing the scope of my activities and providing me more resources to do even more with.

Do not think ahead. Think ahead down many paths and figure out how to satisfy them all.


----------



## AlabamaGal

I wasn't casting any stones, Emerald. There are some areas where I have lots of stuff, too, but it's for activities I already do, like you and fishing or sewing.

SToT -- I don't really do anything that I'd be unhappy about should the fan never get hit.


----------



## Viking

There is a great bias that goes on in peoples minds and that is, we've gone through problems many times in the past and thing will always get better. If you're one that thinks this way then I fear for your future well being. I can't predict when or if TSHTF all I can say is when I add two and two it equals four. My wife and I have studied economics for better than ten years and we have never seen such huge printing of money to bail countries and businesses here and around the world to where there is over $1,000,000,000,000,000 in derivatives and debt, money given to big banks which they sit on and earn interest rather than loan. If any amount of the money becomes liquid and gets into the monetary system, hyperinflation will kick in and it will take a hundred dollars to buy what one dollar bought a few days before. So, what is your cash crop, what have you got if bartering is all you can do for something you need. Ammo, excess fruit crops, tools, building supplies or the work of the labor of your hands in exchange for meal on your families table.?


----------



## kilagal

I do sewing and mending. At one time even ran a sewing machine repair shop. And have even converted a sewing machine that does zig zag to run on an old treadle base. That way even if I have no power I could still sew.


----------



## RevWC

Viking said:


> There is a great bias that goes on in peoples minds and that is, we've gone through problems many times in the past and thing will always get better. If you're one that thinks this way then I fear for your future well being. I can't predict when or if TSHTF all I can say is when I add two and two it equals four. My wife and I have studied economics for better than ten years and we have never seen such huge printing of money to bail countries and businesses here and around the world to where there is over $1,000,000,000,000,000 in derivatives and debt, money given to big banks which they sit on and earn interest rather than loan. If any amount of the money becomes liquid and gets into the monetary system, hyperinflation will kick in and it will take a hundred dollars to buy what one dollar bought a few days before. So, what is your cash crop, what have you got if bartering is all you can do for something you need. Ammo, excess fruit crops, tools, building supplies or the work of the labor of your hands in exchange for meal on your families table.?


This is all by design and all the players are in on the destruction of America! I don't get it? http://www.paulcraigroberts.org/ There are too many stories that lead to the same results that you have written about...


----------



## RevWC

I have thought a lot about this importand question and have stocked up on fishing gear and ammo. My fishing and hunting skills might provide me with enough food to barter with. It is sad our kids will live in a different world..


----------



## Davarm

RevWC said:


> I have thought a lot about this importand question and have stocked up on fishing gear and ammo. My fishing and hunting skills might provide me with enough food to barter with. It is sad our kids will live in a different world..


I tell my daughters quite often that it is a sad thing that that my grandson and his future siblings will not grow up in the same world as I did, or that even they did. That last sentence of yours is a direct quote of what I often say to them.


----------



## Emerald

kilagal said:


> I do sewing and mending. At one time even ran a sewing machine repair shop. And have even converted a sewing machine that does zig zag to run on an old treadle base. That way even if I have no power I could still sew.


Both of my older machines will sew without electric just by turning the wheel and after talking to hubby we are thinking of picking up an old treadle machine for doing the same thing.. if not finding one that works.. the belts are now easily found online. and there is a "peddlers workshop" which is slang for big warehouse full of antiques and basically junk.. but they have over 20 treadle machines up on the top floor and most of them are $20 to $50 bucks.. since I can fix older electric machines I am sure that a treadle shouldn't be too tough.. and my mother used to use one and got rid of it so she said that she will come with me to test them and that if we can find one with a good machine and one with a good cab we can just make a good one out of two for this price.


----------



## Davarm

Emerald said:


> but they have over 20 treadle machines up on the top floor and most of them are $20 to $50 bucks.. s


Sewing is one thing that I dont do, other than just minor patching, but I understand the value of the skill and having a machine that you can do it with. That being said, Where is this "peddlers workshop" or "big warehouse". I would buy a couple of those machines if for no other reason, that my great grandmother had and used one when I was a kid. My brother and I would crawl down and pump the treadle at full speed until she chased us away with a willow switch.


----------



## Viking

Davarm said:


> I tell my daughters quite often that it is a sad thing that that my grandson and his future siblings will not grow up in the same world as I did, or that even they did. That last sentence of yours is a direct quote of what I often say to them.


This is one thing that occasionally brings tears to my eyes and not just for my family and friends but for what all the young people are looking forward to in their future. That's why when I'm out and about I talk to as many people as will listen, telling them things are bad but not helpless unless they let it be helpless.


----------



## Emerald

Davarm said:


> Sewing is one thing that I dont do, other than just minor patching, but I understand the value of the skill and having a machine that you can do it with. That being said, Where is this "peddlers workshop" or "big warehouse". I would buy a couple of those machines if for no other reason, that my great grandmother had and used one when I was a kid. My brother and I would crawl down and pump the treadle at full speed until she chased us away with a willow switch.


In a small town near me in Michigan.. if you ever decide to come to MI for a vacation just shoot me a PM and I'll give ya the address.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I brew beer and make wine. You give me fruit and I can ferment it. If SHTF and we're living in a lawless society, I can add an additional few steps to make something stronger that can also be used to light your home or run a small engine.


----------



## nj_m715

CH, we trip over mulberries around here in June. We have some jam and tons of frozen berries still waiting to be used. 
What do you think of these recipes? 
http://scorpius.spaceports.com/~goodwine/mulberrywine.htm


----------



## sailaway

The_Blob said:


> As always, it depends on which :shtf: event happens, and to what extent.
> 
> I have different plans for many scenarios, and some where the 'plan' is "pray... and enjoy the ring-side seat"


I fall under Blobs plans & skills. I did used to grow POT a long long time ago though,  Probably wouldn't do that again though. I have become fascinated with apples & apple trees and have a small orchard going. Where I live there is an abundant supply of protein, staches, fruits & veggies, year round if you know what to look for and how to process it for storage. I am working at becomming more independant when it comes to feeding myself.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

nj_m715 said:


> CH, we trip over mulberries around here in June. We have some jam and tons of frozen berries still waiting to be used.
> What do you think of these recipes?
> http://scorpius.spaceports.com/~goodwine/mulberrywine.htm


Mulberry wine is excellent and the berries can be mixed with other seasonal berries for a nice blend. We have a mulberry "bush" in the yard and make wine and jam from the harvest.
The recipes seems sound and look like will make a wine that's about 13 to 15% ABV. Never blindly add sugar. Use a hydrometer.


----------



## Roslyn

I guess my chickens and eggs would be something I could barter. I have 6 roosters of different breeding for genetic diversity. 

Skills, sewing and clothes construction and repair. Knitting and crochet, rug making and weaving. Soap making with an understanding of how it's made with wood ashes (a verbal story from a modern person who makes their own). I also make candles and have stockpiled wicking. 

Things from the garden and how to preserve them, my own supply of seeds that I have grown and saved over the past 8 years. I am a trained Chef and Professional Baker and can cook on the stove or over the fire.

Herbal knowledge with practice. I am learning about what is growing around me and what to do with it. I currently collect herbs and make oils and tinctures for myself and my family for immune boosting and basic healing. I have books, but I'm not sure where most of those items would come from, so I limit myself to what I can grow and process myself. 

I guess I'll have to rely on my creative mind from there!!

:flower:


----------



## nj_m715

Thanks, we'll probably try a batch. I just have to find the buckets and airlock in the attic.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

nj_m715 said:


> Thanks, we'll probably try a batch. I just have to find the buckets and airlock in the attic.


Looks like all you need are a few small supplies. Head to your local brew shop or online to midwestsupplies.com or finevinewines.com. Both are excellent retailers.


----------



## Hooch

gardening skill, seeds and barter produce..knowledge of local plants (usually considered weeds) and their uses, I have a few hens now for eggs and plan on getting a few more. 
I am growing a few avacodo trees to barter the avacodo's with too and I hope to get a worm bin going for bait
other than that I stock up on small items I use like dental floss, soap..easy to store and people will need it..


----------



## pawpaw

*Silly Wabbits...Tobacco*

Even though I live in a small apartment, I've grown tobacco in planters & five gallon buckets for two years now. They're very decorative. As each comes to maturity, they'll give about 20,000 seeds each for storage! They're extremely hardy, and they flower profusely. I'm starting this year's crop this week.
There are tons of sites & forums on every aspect of tobacco growing. It's just fun...


----------



## LilRedHen

Emerald said:


> Both of my older machines will sew without electric just by turning the wheel and after talking to hubby we are thinking of picking up an old treadle machine for doing the same thing.. if not finding one that works.. the belts are now easily found online. and there is a "peddlers workshop" which is slang for big warehouse full of antiques and basically junk.. but they have over 20 treadle machines up on the top floor and most of them are $20 to $50 bucks.. since I can fix older electric machines I am sure that a treadle shouldn't be too tough.. and my mother used to use one and got rid of it so she said that she will come with me to test them and that if we can find one with a good machine and one with a good cab we can just make a good one out of two for this price.


Emerald
I am refurbishing a Singer treadle now. It is torn down on my kitchen table. I have had it 23 years and for 20 of those years it was stored in an outbuilding that at times was damp. The top coat of varnish had deteriated and I had to remove it. In doing so, the decals that were once gold are now silver. Make sure that when the wheel turns, that the needle goes up & down and that the lever that moves the foot up & down works as well. Hopefully there will be no rust on the chrome, either. Year before last, I refurbished an 1888 Singer that was completely rusted over so badly that you could only see the outline of the sewing machine. I had to take it down to the metal, prime and repaint with car paint. I also refinished the wood, while the Rooster took the metal part of the stand apart and took all the rust off. I repainted the metal stand and put it all back together. It works, but took weeks of hard, nasty work. I hope you find one in good condition!


----------



## UncleJoe

pawpaw said:


> Even though I live in a small apartment, I've grown tobacco in planters & five gallon buckets for two years now.


How do you shred it for use?


----------



## pawpaw

Well, they make shredders for home use, but they're expensive. I simply run them through a hand-cranked pasta maker twice for (my) perfect consistency. It's a widely accepted method on tobacco forums.
Security tip: Living in an apartment complex, there's plenty of people who stop to compliment these flowering plants & others I grow out front.
In two years, no one has correctly guessed what they are, thereby reducing the chance that they'll be PILFERED in a bad scenario.
Even so, I have a friend with a more secluded property who can't wait for us to go "whole hog" on a plot he's tilled up just for this purpose. Having a crop in every year may insure that barter could help me through a tough winter in the event the feces contacts the oscillator....


----------



## mdprepper

Pawpaw: do you mind telling me what kind/type/name of tobacco you grow is? What the taste is like/comparable to cigarette wise?


----------



## pawpaw

Hey, MdPrepper:
I don't remember exactly but it was a Burley. What I got for $6.99 online was about a half of a sewing thimble of these almost microscopic seeds; I felt ripped off.
I shouldn't have- turns out there were something over 500 seeds. Now I've got way over 500,000 - 1,000,000 (two film canisters).
It's hard to explain how they taste. Just pure tobacco, and nothing else. I don't know what they put in a commercial cigarette these days, but it's so far removed from pure tobacco that it may p*ss you off at first, as it did me. About three puffs, and I've got my fix. Not that it's harsh-it's just that the tobacco is ALL you taste. Deeply statisfying. I guess 3 puffs is all you really need to get real nicotine.
If you care to, reply in private & I'll gladly send you about 5,000. Not that you can count them- I'll just fish out about a level teaspoon. Then, if you choose, you can dole them out as you see fit to others. In fact, if you want to go through the enormous task of supplying others on this site, I'll send more. I cannot involve myself in self-addressed stamped envelopes, etc. The Dragon Lady won't have it... PawPaw


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl

pawpaw said:


> Hey, MdPrepper:
> I don't remember exactly but it was a Burley. What I got for $6.99 online was about a half of a sewing thimble of these almost microscopic seeds; I felt ripped off.
> I shouldn't have- turns out there were something over 500 seeds. Now I've got way over 500,000 - 1,000,000 (two film canisters).
> It's hard to explain how they taste. Just pure tobacco, and nothing else. I don't know what they put in a commercial cigarette these days, but it's so far removed from pure tobacco that it may p*ss you off at first, as it did me. About three puffs, and I've got my fix. Not that it's harsh-it's just that the tobacco is ALL you taste. Deeply statisfying. I guess 3 puffs is all you really need to get real nicotine.
> If you care to, reply in private & I'll gladly send you about 5,000. Not that you can count them- I'll just fish out about a level teaspoon. Then, if you choose, you can dole them out as you see fit to others. In fact, if you want to go through the enormous task of supplying others on this site, I'll send more. I cannot involve myself in self-addressed stamped envelopes, etc. The Dragon Lady won't have it... PawPaw


SIGN ME UP FOR SOME SEEDS! If its OK I'll Private Message you with my address, if you'd like, I can trade some Cilantro Seed in return!


----------



## pawpaw

I just got off the teletype with MdPrepper,
she said SHE is going to distribute them.
I don't think she knows what she's getting into, but YA"LL git to it!:surrender:


----------



## mdprepper

Thanks Pawpaw! :kiss:

I started a new thread here: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f26/tobacco-seeds-9668/

Now back to your regularly scheduled program, umm, I mean now back to the original topic!


----------



## ContinualHarvest

pawpaw said:


> Hey, MdPrepper:
> I don't remember exactly but it was a Burley. What I got for $6.99 online was about a half of a sewing thimble of these almost microscopic seeds; I felt ripped off.
> I shouldn't have- turns out there were something over 500 seeds. Now I've got way over 500,000 - 1,000,000 (two film canisters).
> It's hard to explain how they taste. Just pure tobacco, and nothing else. I don't know what they put in a commercial cigarette these days, but it's so far removed from pure tobacco that it may p*ss you off at first, as it did me. About three puffs, and I've got my fix. Not that it's harsh-it's just that the tobacco is ALL you taste. Deeply statisfying. I guess 3 puffs is all you really need to get real nicotine.
> If you care to, reply in private & I'll gladly send you about 5,000. Not that you can count them- I'll just fish out about a level teaspoon. Then, if you choose, you can dole them out as you see fit to others. In fact, if you want to go through the enormous task of supplying others on this site, I'll send more. I cannot involve myself in self-addressed stamped envelopes, etc. The Dragon Lady won't have it... PawPaw


Don't let the big tobacco companies find out. Home grown revolution! :congrat:


----------



## cajunmeadows

I am a machinist. I know how to work with metal. Wife is a nurse. Hunting and fishing. raise goats chickens and rabbits. To start.


----------



## bucky

Tobacco leaves and seeds.


----------



## dunappy

I ALWAYS have eggs. Duck eggs, Geese Eggs, Chicken Eggs, and turkey eggs. I'm also working on a self sustaining poultry flock. I've got three hens that love nesting and they are hatching out my replacement chicks regularly. My duck hens hatched out a few ducklings last year and I'm hoping they will be more successful this year. I only got one gosling last year and I hope that the geese will become more productive as well. Haven't had much luck with my heritage turkeys, but I'm hopeful this year. I'm getting ready to "harvest" a couple of the ducks and the extra rooster chick that hatched last year. Besides the animals, I have mint coming out my ears. Both the Spearmint and Peppermint have taken over a patch of land and love their location. So I harvest a lot of each and always have mint tea available in the house.


----------



## allyn211

I can sew, knit and crochet. Plus I'm reasonably handy with a hammer and I can use a hand saw if necessary.


----------



## md1911

I can fix about anything except a broken heart.


----------



## allyn211

md1911 said:


> I can fix about anything except a broken heart.


Fixing a broken heart would be a valuable skill to have in ANY society.


----------



## Davarm

allyn211 said:


> Fixing a broken heart would be a valuable skill to have in ANY society.


Put a piece of duct tape on it and send em packen, duct tape can fix anything!


----------



## md1911

Davarm said:


> Put a piece of duct tape on it and send em packen, duct tape can fix anything!


Duct tape and bailing wire. A must have for all ******** and hillbillys. I always keep some on hand in the truck


----------



## Emerald

Nope... Duct tape and W-D 40... 
if it moves and shouldn't.. Duct tape
If it doesn't move and should.. W-D 40.. 
any other fixes must be referred to the big hammer little hammer rule..


----------



## allyn211

Emerald said:


> Nope... Duct tape and W-D 40...
> if it moves and shouldn't.. Duct tape
> If it doesn't move and should.. W-D 40..
> any other fixes must be referred to the big hammer little hammer rule..


Yeah, that just about sums it up.


----------



## allyn211

What is "big hammer, little hammer" rule?


----------



## Emerald

allyn211 said:


> What is "big hammer, little hammer" rule?


If the little hammer won't put it in place.. the big hammer will... or it will be broken beyond repair..
We had an old lawn tractor that hubs tore apart to fix the carburetor.. He'd done it before and no problems but this time it would not work or start.. so I grabbed a hammer and tapped it into place better and it worked.
it is kind of an old repair person joke..
I used to fix electronics for a living before they started making them out of crap.. now a days it is far cheaper to replace many things than to repair them.. There are a few things that I would repair instead of replace tho.. Not too much any more..


----------



## AlabamaGal

Cable ties. Especially the ones you can undo.

Other than food and water, if I were trapped on a desert island with an unlimited supply of anything it would be cable ties.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

AlabamaGal said:


> Cable ties. Especially the ones you can undo.
> 
> Other than food and water, if I were trapped on a desert island with an unlimited supply of anything it would be cable ties.


Cable ties are very useful. They will be in my BOB when I get to go shopping Saturday.


----------



## allyn211

ContinualHarvest said:


> Cable ties are very useful. They will be in my BOB when I get to go shopping Saturday.


My apologies for asking a stupid question, but why cable ties? And are these the same as bungee cords?


----------



## OHprepper

i think they are referring to what i call zip strips. plastic strip with a little square on one end you run the length thru. it latches on each little raised edge. i use them on everything, they make good handcuffs too.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

OHprepper said:


> i think they are referring to what i call zip strips. plastic strip with a little square on one end you run the length thru. it latches on each little raised edge. i use them on everything, they make good handcuffs too.


This is correct.


----------



## AlabamaGal

allyn211 said:


> why cable ties?


You can use cables ties to stick together just about anything that can't be stuck together with duct tape, and unlike duct tape they are virtually unbreakable, are much lighter than a roll of duct tape and if you are packing a bag they fit in odd places.

You can ties things up, tie them down, tie them together... wheee!


----------



## neldarez

Emerald said:


> If the little hammer won't put it in place.. the big hammer will... or it will be broken beyond repair..
> We had an old lawn tractor that hubs tore apart to fix the carburetor.. He'd done it before and no problems but this time it would not work or start.. so I grabbed a hammer and tapped it into place better and it worked.
> it is kind of an old repair person joke..
> I used to fix electronics for a living before they started making them out of crap.. now a days it is far cheaper to replace many things than to repair them.. There are a few things that I would repair instead of replace tho.. Not too much any more..


we've had an auto repair shop for over 30 years ( retired now) and big hammer little hammer was a rule that everyone knew!! lol, I loved the duct tape wd40 rule, that was great, also true. Baling twine is pretty impressive also, can tie up veggies in garden and it just doesn't rot, lasts forever.


----------



## DirtyHarry

I have lived a self sufficient lifestyle for many years. I have around 50 fruit and nut trees, including apples, peaches, pears, plums, cherries, apricot, etc. I have many different kinds of berries. I have two large gardens and grow way more then I can eat. I sell the excess at local farmer's markets. I raise cattle, goats, rabbits, and chickens along with about every other farm animal you can think of from time to time. I use the manure from my animals to fertilize my garden. The only thing I would have to change if TSHTF is saving my own seed. I can build about anything you can imagine. I am a certified welder and building contractor (retired from both). 

I hope the situation never gets worse than what this would take care of. However, I also worked in the prison system for 25 years and just retired a few months ago. I can tell you that the prisoners I worked with would kill you in a minute if they needed what you have. I guess one would expect the need to protect yourself from those people. What surprised me the most was the change I have seen in the attitude of people working there guarding the prisoners. While talking about things going south, many of them stated that they also would be heading for the country to live off the land and would take what they needed by force. I don't want to sound too far out there but if you're not ready to protect what you have, you don't have anything.


----------



## aard_rinn

Kayaks. I plan to go to my HS and take the 50' research vessel if it's TEOTWAWKI, and they have a rack of 10 kayaks that I could get onto her. If I have friends, we're taking the two Boston whalers, too, and maybe even one of the 8' sailboats, if we can get her aboard. I figure we can swap kayaks for farm animals if we find other preppers, and while you can make a dugout or something, a modern molded kayak is vastly superior in weight and manuverability. The goal is to trade up to goats, eventually.


----------



## semperscott

Since I've only been prepping for a little over a year my preps are my family with nothing to bater. I have made a list of itms that I can use and also stock up on for barter that are small, very useful and fairly inexpensive. If the SHTF happens anytime soon my primary barter items are a safe place to establish a new start and my security skills. 

In my 11 years in the Marines I was taught, served and continue to study in three different skill sets that would be very handy in a SHTF world. My first two years were infantry; I know about about defense, offense and ambush design and implementation My next three years was as a Scout/Sniper; so I know scouting techniques and places that snipers would set up in an attack on you BOL. And not to mention that with the right shooter & rifle that precision rifle fire on leaders help to stop an attack before it gets going. My last six years was in Counterintelligence. One of the duties was to review the security of a classified facility to determine weak points in its defensive plan. And do that takes way more knowledge and experience than most people would realize.


----------



## BillS

I don't have a way to farm where I live. I don't expect to engage in barter. In fact, I plan to avoid people as much as possible after the collapse. I'm forced to depend on the collapse not lasting more than a year. After that I'll be hunting small animals and birds for food with not much more to eat than that. I'm also a diabetic who's not insulin dependent but I'm on 6 medications + 3 supplements. I have serious concerns about my long term health after TSHTF.


----------



## jsriley5

I have basic tools for working leather and the ability to do so and the know how to tan hides, I have several thousand feet of kevlar thread I obtained in a bulk deal a long time ago and figure I can do alot of the work and guide someone with fingers that stay supple when used a while in doing the rest. I grew up on a farm that was held together with bailing wire and home welding repairs and home fabricated mechanisms, parts and peices and can think my way around most repairs to match the available equiptment and scrap metal at hand. While I don't have all the powder and primers I"d like to have I can offer some custom reloading. I also have the knowledge (in books) to make black powder and can reload with that and can make primers and caps with a good deal of effort refining the picric acid or fulminate of mercury. I will be able to provide charging to some batteries though I'd think that would be a very localized business at least as far as car batteries go since they are heavy and hard to transport far. But I can recharge any kind of smaller battery including cordless drill types. And I am in the process of being able to offer distance communication that I think will be a in demand business since families are spread throught the country and any local hams that can still operate can provide a service just in helping families either make sure other family members are still OK, or at least get confirmation of their deaths. Although I see that as more likely being done as a goodwill, I don't think I'd deny someone needing that kind of information help based on lack of payment. But that and getting news in general about what is gong on in other places would draw the community to my area,and if I can provide a secure place to do so would be an excellent place for a local farmers market kind of set up. That of course depends on how bad it gets I would hope we didn't sink so far I could not hope to re socialize in that manner at least at some point. All of the above depends on what state we decend to I would certainly like to hope we didn't reduce ourselves to Mad max, But could hope for somthing closer to the postman minus the idiot army wannabes. And I doubt the movie makers are truly all that perceptive and it may not be nearly as bad as either. But I think I have most of my bases covered even, if lightly, for whatever happens. TBH at this point feel relatively well prepared and am to the point of just increasing longetivity and comfort level should the bad stuff ever come. And I too have health issues and figure I will mostly be passing along a legacy to my children and grandchildren and I want them to have every chance to not just survive but to thrive, and prosper.


----------



## kejmack

My cash crops/barter items are:

toothpaste/brushes
needles/thread
eggs
soap
non-hybrid seeds that I grow every year
chocolate (thanks to Davarm's recent posting)
playing cards (you can get them cheap at the dollar store)

I have a bunch of stuff in a couple big Rubbermaid container just for bartering. 

You can convert a regular sewing machine to a treadle machine. It isn't hard and I'd recommend at least getting the parts for those that sew.


----------



## PipLogan

Not sure if it was said but I have about 100 cigarets all individually packaged and ready to use for cash.


----------



## DJgang

PipLogan said:


> Not sure if it was said but I have about 100 cigarets all individually packaged and ready to use for cash.


Wow, I'm impressed, good idea! I've been trying to figure some sort of bartering items that would be easy to store. How long will they last? And how did you pack. Foodsaver? Mylar?


----------



## PipLogan

I got my nifty new Mylar bags  I have a decent sized humidor for my cigars that the cigs where stored in beforehand. I am hoping they will last a good while, I don't smoke cigs so idk a lot about it  hope it works though!


----------



## DJgang

PipLogan said:


> I got my nifty new Mylar bags  I have a decent sized humidor for my cigars that the cigs where stored in beforehand. I am hoping they will last a good while, I don't smoke cigs so idk a lot about it  hope it works though!


I wonder if you packed individually or two at a time in foodsaver, then put them all in a gallon Mylar bag with oxygen absorbers??? Oh youmgot my wheels turning!


----------



## Jarhead0311

Alcohol, I built a still and I have several hundred pounds of corn and wheat stored. Alcohol has many uses besides drinking (meditation, fuel, sterilization, lighting to name a few) and I believe it will be one of the more valuable barter items.

I like the cigarette idea too. I wonder how long they would last stored in Mylar, or maybe glass gal. jugs with O2 absorbers.


----------



## PipLogan

Well fellas I'll let u know! I have been storing booze as well. I have many, many bottles of Jack  I like the idea of the brewery though.


----------



## JayJay

I have over 700 rolls of Tp..but I have about 6 years of laundry detergent also!!
I guess you'd say my crash crop includes toothpaste; bar soap, shampoo, body wash, deodorant,..
I'm real heavy in the hygiene dept.
It's just so cheap at Dollar Tree and Dollar General.
And I can't see 2 people eating all the rice I have stored.

BillS..you are in my prayers because I have been here long enough to know you have a good heart and care.


----------



## PipLogan

That's Great!


----------



## DJgang

JayJay said:


> I have over 700 rolls of Tp..but I have about 6 years of laundry detergent also!!
> I guess you'd say my crash crop includes toothpaste; bar soap, shampoo, body wash, deodorant,..
> I'm real heavy in the hygiene dept.
> It's just so cheap at Dollar Tree and Dollar General.
> And I can't see 2 people eating all the rice I have stored.
> 
> BillS..you are in my prayers because I have been here long enough to know you have a good heart and care.


Those one dollar bottles of decent shampoos, etc at dollar general are perfect. I think I'll start getting a bottle occasionally, along with peroxide.


----------



## jsriley5

PipLogan said:


> Well fellas I'll let u know! I have been storing booze as well. I have many, many bottles of Jack  I like the idea of the brewery though.


Five years after the crash can you imagine what a pint of REAL jackdaniels would go for.  glad I"m not a drinker and wont be tempted


----------



## DJgang

jsriley5 said:


> Five years after the crash can you imagine what a pint of REAL jackdaniels would go for.  glad I"m not a drinker and wont be tempted


Yeah imagine what you can get out of a barter, provided you can defend your stash. Wow!

Glad I'm not a drinker nor smoker...but they will be around.


----------



## PipLogan

That's what I'm banking on


----------



## jsriley5

actually some booze is on my list but I ahven't added any yet. I want some PGA, vodka, and then a slection of other stuff just for barter but other than a few odds and ends I"ve picked up over the years I hav'ent really stocked much strictly for barter. I"m sure when it gets here I will find things I can part with once I have figured out what it is I forgot and can't live without. I did get a good deal on some plastic playing cards once upon a time and got plenty. Gave some as gifts tucked some in bobs and such the rest are slated for barter. Things last nearly forever you can actually dunk em in water and wash em if they get sticky or cruddy. I have a bunch of bax sorting to do one of these days I"m sure I'll end up with a good size box of stuff that will be a barter bin.


----------



## kejmack

pawpaw said:


> Even so, I have a friend with a more secluded property who can't wait for us to go "whole hog" on a plot he's tilled up just for this purpose. Having a crop in every year may insure that barter could help me through a tough winter in the event the feces contacts the oscillator....


Be warned...deer LOVE tobacco! You are going to have to protect it.


----------



## kejmack

aard_rinn said:


> Kayaks. I plan to go to my HS and take the 50' research vessel if it's TEOTWAWKI, and they have a rack of 10 kayaks that I could get onto her. If I have friends, we're taking the two Boston whalers, too, and maybe even one of the 8' sailboats, if we can get her aboard. I figure we can swap kayaks for farm animals if we find other preppers, and while you can make a dugout or something, a modern molded kayak is vastly superior in weight and manuverability. The goal is to trade up to goats, eventually.


I can't imagine a situation where anyone is going to trade a kayak for a farm animal!!! :rofl:


----------



## AuroraHawk

I can...

If I'm near a LARGE body of open water and if I have a spare billy goat I'll trade for a kayak. It will be much easier to handle than a life raft, row boat, or inner tube, when I want to go fishing.


----------



## Tweto

Alcohol

Produced it from local crops, mostly corn.

Alcohol production is considered the worlds second oldest profession.

150 years ago to about 2000BC (when it was discovered), alcohol was the most important product produced. Alcohol was added to water to sanitize it before consumption. Yes, they were all a little drunk all the time. Only in the last 150 years has technology been able to ensure a clean water supply and we still add fluoride and other chemicals.

Don't forget that it can be used as a fuel also.

1-2 years post TEOTWAWKI, the local alcohol producer will be the most important supplier there.


----------



## lotsoflead

*squash-winter and summer.*

both easy to grow and takes very little work once they're up and growing. both can be canned, winter squash like butternut,blue hubbard,acorn can be stored for months, they can be fried,steamed,boiled,grilled all squashes are good for you and very few calories., right now butternut is .69 a pound at the store, I can put 200 of them at two bucks a piece of them out by the road at my self serve stand and by noon, I have the money and the squash are gone.


----------



## alwaysready

PipLogan said:


> I got my nifty new Mylar bags  I have a decent sized humidor for my cigars that the cigs where stored in beforehand. I am hoping they will last a good while, I don't smoke cigs so idk a lot about it  hope it works though!


They will last longer if refrigerated especially the menthols.


----------



## pawpaw

Tobacco. I have more growing unintentionally as you read this. Just some seed falling about the grounds as I was harvesting in September. It'll be interesting to see just how long they grow or survive this winter- in N.W. Florida. I'm just gonna let em go!


----------



## labouton

I just read a great article for a basic survival stash.

http://activist-post-forum.947009.n...e-for-300-for-a-family-of-FOUR-td4025294.html


----------



## jsriley5

Yeah I figured the alcohol would come back as a very popular recreational item not even counting the neccessary uses of disinfection, fuel, anesthetic atc Found and bookmarked a couple places that sell em ready to go in several different sizes I can't afford them right now but if things hold out long enough I will have one or two hope to get two so I can get one out and use it enough to be well practiced it is an art so they say and I don't doubt it. And later may run both one with any old garbage in it (you can make fuel alcohol outa bout any7thing that will rot) and one for making the drinking alcohol and medicinal alcohol . If not I can probably scrape em together based on knowledge and fox fire books but be nice to have em ready to go and already adjusted to be eficient


----------



## DJgang

I could see white lightening making a huge comeback, but in reality, you should only trust very few sources, that mess can kill ya if someone doesn't know what they are doing. 

But before everyday folks resort, a pint of Jack Daniels will go far. 

Yep, I'm gonna buy some cigs and whiskey. Little at a time....


----------



## Turtle

PipLogan said:


> I got my nifty new Mylar bags  I have a decent sized humidor for my cigars that the cigs where stored in beforehand. I am hoping they will last a good while, I don't smoke cigs so idk a lot about it  hope it works though!


If I recall correctly, a lot of the cigs that went to Korea and Vietnam were produced for WWII. They will last for a while as long as they are kept dry. They won't be very pleasant to smoke, but to smokers, they'll be happy just to have the buzz. I used to smoke, and can tell you that they will go stale pretty quickly, and they all taste the same after that, so don't bother with "investing" in more expensive brands.


----------



## jsriley5

Almost forget my humidor ful of cigars, Got heavily into them a few years ago and still enjoy one on rare occaision but has to be timed to when Fiance is gone and I"m about to get in the shower as she hates the things so I have a few hundred dollars worth of cigars sitting in a not regularly enough tended humidor to either smoke or trade as well. And another box of dry cured cigars (really like those) that I'd certainly smoke while sitting on gaurd duty  I also have several like well over a dozen bags of ciggarett roling tobbacco left over from a subsciption smaokers deal when you had a machine to stuff the tubes. Arthur got me and I quit but I had freebies coming and didn't shut down the subscription right away. So I have my habit and a trading supply pretty well coverd. And I did just vac pack one carton last night. Middle of a poo storm is not the time to be trying to give up habits like tobbacco, coffe, tea and alcohol really either if you are addicted hopefully no one here has that addiction as with or without your chances are diminished. (not a tea totaller I love a few beers or a a little snort of whiskey or a glass of wine just not a heavy drinker ANYMORE)


----------



## zookeeper

I agree with a lot of the posts here. A 'cash crop' can be almost anything. Extra weapons/ammo, booze, canned foods, medical supplies, tools, clothing...
I'm not a drinking man, but I'm tempted to load up on whiskey, scotch, vodka and rum. They'll be worth their weight in gold. :beercheer:


----------



## gabbyj310

I have almost 3 acres and a small pond.I can grow just about anything.Get stocked up everytime I go to the grocery store the buy one get one free deal.I buy a few items at a time or when its on sale.I have cast iron cook wear,solar stuff,and Alladine lamps,plus fuel...Keeping all my tools in the ready,but still buy what I can when I can.Barter items,you bet.Sandy should teach a whole lot of people...pay attention it's just starting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJgang

So buy cheap cigs? Thanks for that info!

I picked up a bag of snickers fun size bars....foodsaver sealed five to a bag....plan on putting some in husbands work bag, he may need something to barter....

I haven't been to the liquor store and priced those little bottles of liquor, may not be worth buying. Can always get a big bottle and divide it when shtf in mason jars. 

Husband is going to think I've really lost it when he sees me vacuum sealing cigs. :nuts:


----------



## Jarhead0311

DJgang said:


> I could see white lightening making a huge comeback, but in reality, you should only trust very few sources, that mess can kill ya if someone doesn't know what they are doing.
> 
> But before everyday folks resort, a pint of Jack Daniels will go far.
> 
> Yep, I'm gonna buy some cigs and whiskey. Little at a time....


Actually alcohol is easy to distill and safe, it's reputation came from people adding wood alcohol to it to increase it's kick and make more profit. If you are interested in producing alcohol get a book and learn now.


----------



## DJgang

Jarhead0311 said:


> Actually alcohol is easy to distill and safe, it's reputation came from people adding wood alcohol to it to increase it's kick and make more profit. If you are interested in producing alcohol get a book and learn now.


We have a good friend who supplies  :sssh: I promise he'll survive shtf. Haha

But you are right! Now would be the time to start learning and getting resources together.


----------



## Resto

I dont really plan on bartering. I plan on charity and the Grace of God to provide whatever I dont have in preps, which isnt much. I dont really need much. I guess if I had to barter, there is not much I cant make, fix or do. Beer, whiskey, anything mechanical, electrical. Extra ammo in calibers I dont use, I reload almost any common caliber for friends. Im a decent Blacksmith.


----------



## lotsoflead

the best way to survive and help others survive is to stop putting things in your body that it doesn't need, tobacco and booze top the list. If people hadn't got their bodies hooked on usless garbage in the first place, the doctors and pharmaceutical wouldn't be controlling them now. people addicted to drugs,booze,tobacco or anything are good people to stay away from, they'll roll over on you for a cigg or a cup of coffee.


----------



## DJgang

lotsoflead said:


> the best way to survive and help others survive is to stop putting things in your body that it doesn't need, tobacco and booze top the list. If people hadn't got their bodies hooked on usless garbage in the first place, the doctors and pharmaceutical wouldn't be controlling them now. people addicted to drugs,booze,tobacco or anything are good people to stay away from, they'll roll over on you for a cigg or a cup of coffee.


Some people just might have family members who smoke and plan on them coming to help out, etc

I can't control what people put in their bodies. But there will be people who will enjoy a shot of whiskey or a cig, and if they have something that I might need, nothing wrong in bartering.

I got three kids and my parents that I'm prepping for and by golly if a chocolate bar will get up someone to run their chainsaw to drop a tree for us, then look what my chocolate bar done!

I don't smoke, I drink a beer occasionally and there is moonshine in the fridge that's been there for over a year. So everyone can stop this... Stop putting in your bodies, etc crap, I'm not prepping these items for ME. And as for God's grace.... Well God told me to prep these items...anyone gonna tell me not to listen to God? Huh?

goodness, everyone here just taking and conversing and the conversation has to go to well you don't need those things, you should t be around those folks, you shouldn't, you shouldn't, well, you shouldn't put your head in the sand and pretend these items won't be wanted. Get real.

I'm sorry, just chapped me the wrong way. Everyone has an opinion. And I disagree that items such as cigs, whiskey won't come in handy because I happen to think that they will.


----------



## alwaysready

I agree with you DJ the bottom line is that people drink and smoke. I remember reading somewhere that when times get hard people tuen to vice. That means that booze and smokes will be very good barter items.


----------



## lotsoflead

DJgang said:


> Some people just might have family members who smoke and plan on them coming to help out, etc
> 
> I can't control what people put in their bodies. But there will be people who will enjoy a shot of whiskey or a cig, and if they have something that I might need, nothing wrong in bartering.
> 
> I got three kids and my parents that I'm prepping for and by golly if a chocolate bar will get up someone to run their chainsaw to drop a tree for us, then look what my chocolate bar done!
> 
> I don't smoke, I drink a beer occasionally and there is moonshine in the fridge that's been there for over a year. So everyone can stop this... Stop putting in your bodies, etc crap, I'm not prepping these items for ME. And as for God's grace.... Well God told me to prep these items...anyone gonna tell me not to listen to God? Huh?
> 
> goodness, everyone here just taking and conversing and the conversation has to go to well you don't need those things, you should t be around those folks, you shouldn't, you shouldn't, well, you shouldn't put your head in the sand and pretend these items won't be wanted. Get real.
> 
> I'm sorry, just chapped me the wrong way. Everyone has an opinion. And I disagree that items such as cigs, whiskey won't come in handy because I happen to think that they will.


 maybe you should get real, with no Drs , no hospitals, no meds, only a fool would use something that could lower their resistance or do harm to their bodies. I want serious people who want to survive around me, not someone that needs a cig or drink to get off their arse.
I can tell the real survivers from the people who think us real preppers from the things that they post.
PS, if you've been paying attention to what's going on in country and the world, you'd know that when the SHsTF,. there will be no chain saws running for many months, maybe yrs. Just a little storm like Sandy showed many people that gas runs out fast..

you and your followers keep your candy bars,booze and smokes and we'll see who survives the coming train wreck. I was around for eight yrs of the last depression and ciggs, booze and candy was the last thing people thought about, well maybe dreamers did.


----------



## DJgang

lotsoflead said:


> maybe you should get real, with no Drs , no hospitals, no meds, only a fool would use something that could lower their resistance or do harm to their bodies. I want serious people who want to survive around me, not someone that needs a cig or drink to get off their arse.
> I can tell the real survivers from the people who think us real preppers from the things that they post.
> PS, if you've been paying attention to what's going on in country and the world, you'd know that when the SHsTF,. there will be no chain saws running for many months, maybe yrs. Just a little storm like Sandy showed many people that gas runs out fast..
> 
> you and your followers keep your candy bars,booze and smokes and we'll see who survives the coming train wreck. I was around for eight yrs of the last depression and ciggs, booze and candy was the last thing people thought about, well maybe dreamers did.


Ya preaching to the choir.

I take no meds.

And nope, I haven't been paying attention to a thing, 

Just last year I survived and thank God my husband did some tornados that went right through here, the long lines waiting on gas happened right up the road from me, I saw it, I know what people will do. I KNOW people who stood in lines for food.

And guess what, we won't be here to see who survives....so...you won't be able to follow up with me or my " followers". Goodness I've never seen someone get so upset for someone wanting to prep some bartering items, oh well.... And just because I want to, make me not a real survivor, but a dreamer... Wow. That's nice.


----------



## DJgang

Question to everyone: would you barter your ammo that you are stockpiling?


----------



## jsriley5

I"d say the elitist, santimonious A holes will likely run out before my ciggs do. And It won't bother me a bit to be without em. And anyone who thinks I"d turn on a friend for a smoke FU 

As for what happened during the depression my grandpa always piled brush and tops from wood cutting so he could burn a patch ealry spring and planted tobacco even though he never used it it made good "exta money" for his family by selling and trading it. So it seems that there was a market for that and corn likker during the depression. And at any other time.


----------



## Wellrounded

I've been thinking about this for a few days. We have a lot we can barter, produce, skills and much more. The question for us is what would we want that others are likely to have? Spare parts, machinery? Maybe, but distance would play a part and we're miles from anyone likely to have any of those things. If we end up with a few more people here (we are the BOL for family and a few friends) we'll probably try to trade produce for a few extra acres of grazing.


----------



## machinist

*Fix it Guy*

For several years we ran a farm repair shop at home, repairing PARTS, as opposed to remove-and-replace with store bought stuff. I retired, but there is still a big demand, and when TSHTF it will be more so for lack of any new parts.

We can do sheet metal work, including deep forming with English wheel, rolling. Did a lot of welding with stick, Mig, Tig and Oxy-Acetylene. Did some forging in an antique blacksmith forge. Have a complete machine shop and I am making out a stock order this week to refill the steel rack.

I've done my share of steel fabrication, and some wrenching on machinery, but try to keep it aimed at repairing parts, or making new parts where it makes sense.

In a grid-down situation, the fuel, electricity, and supplies needed would probably now be available to do things the conventional way in the shop, so we have put an emphasis on setting up equipment that is not dependent on electricity. Can't do everything that way, but I could stay in business, and have more work than I want. Lots of farmers here that would be beating the door down. The only thing that worries me about it is my age. At 66 I don't feel like putting in the hard days I did some time ago.

But, I had signs in the shop to notify people how I work. Made to be funny, but also practical, and they worked for me:

"There are 3 kinds of work, good, fast, and cheap. I can do any 2 of the 3. You choose."

"This ain't Burger King. You get it my way, or you don't get the #^&$% at all!"

"Shop rate is $25/hour. If you watch, it is $35/hour. If you help, it is $50/hour. If you tried to fix it first, it is $80/hour."

"I charge for cleaning so I can work on your stuff. You can make good money cleaning off the manure, filth and corruption (or any other assets of the government), before you drag the thing in here."

"No. I can't weld rust to hog manure."

"We have an agreement with the bank. They don't fix machinery and we don't give credit."


----------



## machinist

DJgang,

What ammo? 

If I did have some, no. I would not trade it.


----------



## jsriley5

I have some ammo I don't have guns for anymore and yes that would be up for trade. I also have a good pile of relaoding supplies incuding exta factory crimp dies and neck only sizing dies. So I should be able to turn brass from most rifles back into ammo for THAT SPECIFIC rifle as I"m not stocking every single caliber of dies. But for a loading or two you can re run brass without full length resizing as long as you keep the brass paired with the specific gun it was fired in originally. As long as it's not cutting into my relaoding stuff to hard I"d consider loading a few rounds back up for grandpas old rifle for a local or two. I have a few different sizes of bullet molds so I can make some bullets and know how to paper patch to make some undersize stuff stretch to a slightly larger caliber. so I figure to do some custom reloading as needed or if it's profitable and gets me stuff I need and can't get of don't have the ability to make myself. I also have lots of 22 amo I may consider trading some of it. But mostly NO my ammo stockpile s for me and mine and will be held I intend to be the last one to run out of ammo  That is accomplished three ways Not trading it, staying low key, and not going out looking for trouble.


----------



## Tweto

DJgang said:


> Question to everyone: would you barter your ammo that you are stockpiling?


NO............


----------



## lotsoflead

machinist said:


> For several years we ran a farm repair shop at home, repairing PARTS, as opposed to remove-and-replace with store bought stuff. I retired, but there is still a big demand, and when TSHTF it will be more so for lack of any new parts.
> 
> We can do sheet metal work, including deep forming with English wheel, rolling. Did a lot of welding with stick, Mig, Tig and Oxy-Acetylene. Did some forging in an antique blacksmith forge. Have a complete machine shop and I am making out a stock order this week to refill the steel rack.
> 
> I've done my share of steel fabrication, and some wrenching on machinery, but try to keep it aimed at repairing parts, or making new parts where it makes sense.
> 
> In a grid-down situation, the fuel, electricity, and supplies needed would probably now be available to do things the conventional way in the shop, so we have put an emphasis on setting up equipment that is not dependent on electricity. Can't do everything that way, but I could stay in business, and have more work than I want. Lots of farmers here that would be beating the door down. The only thing that worries me about it is my age. At 66 I don't feel like putting in the hard days I did some time ago.
> 
> But, I had signs in the shop to notify people how I work. Made to be funny, but also practical, and they worked for me:
> 
> *"There are 3 kinds of work, good, fast, and cheap. I can do any 2 of the 3. You choose."
> 
> "This ain't Burger King. You get it my way, or you don't get the #^&$% at all!"
> 
> "Shop rate is $25/hour. If you watch, it is $35/hour. If you help, it is $50/hour. If you tried to fix it first, it is $80/hour."
> 
> "I charge for cleaning so I can work on your stuff. You can make good money cleaning off the manure, filth and corruption (or any other assets of the government), before you drag the thing in here."
> 
> "No. I can't weld rust to hog manure."
> 
> "We have an agreement with the bank. They don't fix machinery and we don't give credit*."


 we had most of the same signs in our shops over the years and later in the 50s we added, you don't take your eggs to the diner for them to cook, so don't bring your parts here for us to put them on.
I can remember in the 40s people would even bring pots and pans to have a rivet put in a hole and many brought scythes to have them peened or sharpened.I believe that those days will come back once Chinas off shore store Walmarts closes and people have sold every piece of metal possible just to eat..like you, my age is against me except I'm a lot older but I figure I can still show my sons and others a few tricks.


----------



## Dakine

DJgang said:


> Question to everyone: would you barter your ammo that you are stockpiling?


ammo as a commodity will simply be worth as much as I'm able to get for it. Am I going to trade it for a new big screen TV when there's no power? Not likely in a SHTF scenario... on the other hand, if someone has a perfectly new generator and wants 10 rounds of .223 and 20 rounds of .22lr and I've already got some Sta-bil gasoline at home in the garage... yeah I might trade for that!

Or for a mating pair of rabbits and some feed, maybe guidance on raising and breeding... yeah! I'd trade some ammo for that kind of prep that is renewable! and maybe I'd get more ammo back by having my own rabbits to trade later on.


----------



## pawpaw

Honest to Pete! They really did have duct tape, WD-40, & zip ties aboard every shuttle mission, and they've been 'deployed' numerous times. Once, when it looked like they'd have to scrap a $500 million satellite they were trying to repair in space, a crescent wrench saved the day when all the custom, computer-designed tools failed to loose the nut.
My toilet has worked flawlessly for years now after my wife zip-tied it while I was at Ace Hardware buying the over-priced parts for it. :surrender:


----------

